# معجزة شفاء الأعرج في سفر أعمال الرسل



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2011)

من كتاب شفاء الأعرج 
 سلسلة مقالات الأنبا ساويرس البطريرك الأنطاكي 
يوسف حبيب





 *عن معجزة شفاء الأعرج في سفر أعمال الرسل*







​* 1- مقدمة عن معجزة شفاء الأعرج في سفر أعمال الرسل
*


من أفضل ما قيل عن معجزة شفاء الأعرج ذلك المقال النفيس الذي ألقاه القديس انبا ساويرس الأنطاكي – في القرن السادس – على جماعة المؤمنين في يوم الجمعة من الأسبوع الذي يلي عيد العنصرة، وهو يتضمن شرح ما ورد في سفر أعمال الرسل ص3: 1-16حيث ذكر: وصعد بطرس ويوحنا معاً إلى الهيكل في ساعة الصلاة التاسعة، وكان رجل أعرج من بطن أمه يحمل، كانوا يضعونه كل يوم عند باب الهيكل الذي يقال له الجميل ليسأل صدقة من الذين يدخلون الهيكل، فهذا لما رأى بطرس ويوحنا مزمعين أن يدخلا الهيكل سأل ليأخذ صدقة، فتفرس فيه بطرس مع يوحنا وقال أنظر ألينا، فلاحظهما منتظراً أن يأخذ منهما شيئاً، فقال بطرس ليس لي فضة ولا ذهب ولكن الذي لي فإياه أعطيك. باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وأمش، وأمسكه بيده اليمنى وأقامه ففي الحال تشددت رجلاه وكعباه، فوثب ووقف وصار يمشي ودخل معهما إلى الهيكل وهو يمشي ويطفر ويسبح لله.




 
*
     2- الشفقة والمحبة نحو المحتاجين*

    المقال الرابع والسبعون

    هذا المقال عن معجزة شفاء الأعرج من بطن أمه على يد الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا، تلي يوم الجمعة من الأسبوع الذي يلي عيد العنصرة، حيث كان صوم كالمعتاد، وهو قراءة من أعمال الرسل ص3: 1- 16.

    يقول القديس ساويرس

    بعد أن نصعد إلى الهيكل مع بطرس ويوحنا وقت صلاة الساعة التاسعة أفنسكت؟ وهلا يبكتنا ذلك الرجل الأعرج على صمتنا إذا لم نحدث؟ إنه يقفز ناطقاُ بمجد الله بعد أن كان لا يستطيع إلى حين أن يمشي برجليه، إذ كان آخرون يحملونه!! وضعوه عند باب الجميل، وكان جميلاً حقاً حيثما كان يصرخ قائلاً:إن الصلاة المقترنة بالصدقة ودخول الهياكل جميلة وغالية في عيني الله وتظهر جلياً، وهي طريق الداخلين عند الرب. كما أن الصلاة التي تنقصها المحبة، وكأنما الظلام يسترها تجعل حركة الأقدام بلا فائدة. فتجعلها تخطو خطوات غير ثابتة ومترددة، حتى ولو كان الساري مزيناً بكل الفضائل الأخرى أو مجملاً بالبتولية.

    هذا ما يرمز إليه مثل الخمس عذارى الجاهلات، اللاتي كن مستنيرات بالجمال المتألق الذي للطهارة، ولكنهن من ناحية نقص المحبة فكأنهن منطفئات ومظلمات ولم يدخلن مع العريس، بل كان باب الغرفة الروحانية مغلقاً أمامهن.

    لذلك كان ذلك الرجل الأعرج يطلب أيضاً من الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا أن يقدما له معونة من هذا النوع، وفي ذلك إشارة إلى أن الشفقة والمحبة نحو المحتاجين ضروريتان حتى يعمل وفق ذلك المصلون بالحق إذا ما بدءوا الصلاة. فإذا كنتم قد حضرتم إلى هنا باستعداد مماثل أو كنتم مددتم يد المساعدة والمحبة للفقراء فقد صعدتم بالحقيقية إلى الباب الجميل ولم تكذبوا بهذا الصعود. لأنه حتى الرسول بطرس لم يكن ليقول: "ليس لي فضة أو ذهب" أع3: 6، وهو يرفض طلب الأعرج دون أن يكون قد تجرد أولاً. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وما عنده كان ينحصر في بعض الشباك ومركب صغير وبعض عصي الصيد. كان يقول للرب يسوع: ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك" (مت19: 27). لأن من لا يملك سوى النزر اليسير مطالب أيضاً أن يمد يده إلى الفقير قدر استطاعته.

    فلا يقول أحد: "إني لا أستطيع أن أعاني الحاجة والحرمان وأعمد إلى التشدد".





 
*
    3- تقديس حاجة الفقير
*


    حتى في الشدة والضيق بسبب حاجتك فأنت لم تشتط عن الصواب فإن "ملكوت السموات يغصب والغاصبون يخطفونه" مت11: 12.

    انك الأكثر فهماً إذا اشتريت بقليل من المعاناة أملاكاً من هذا القبيل، ومن ينله شيء من هذا فليأخذ في الاعتبار أنه سوف يمنح العزاء بدلاً منه، وسوف يعوض بفرص غنية للحياة الحسنة "لأن الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التي أظهر نموها نحو اسمه" (عب6: 10).

    هذا ما ينادي به بولس الرسول في بعض رسائله، وأنت ذاتك حينما ترى خادمك يبذل مجهوداً يفوق قوته لكي ينفذ بالتمام أوامرك، أفلا تبحث عن وسيلة تكفل له راحته كشخص متعب؟ فإذا كان الأمر متعلقاً بالله، أفتظن أنه يهمل خليقته التي خلقها عند الحرج.

    وتبعاً للقانون الذي وضعه على الناس أن يشركوا المحتاج فيما يملكون يقول: "أطلبوا أولاً ملكوت السموات وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم" (مت 6: 33)، وأيضاً: "لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه" (مت6: 8).

    في الواقع إن كان أحد ينسى هذه الكلمات ولا يقتنع بقول الكتاب، ألق على الرب همك وهو يعولك، فيقدر إحتياجاته كما يشاء، ويحتج بكثرة أبواب الصرف، ويحسب أن ما يملكه قليل، ويشتهي امتلاك ما ليس له ويهمل الفقير، فيجب أن يعرف جيداً أن واجبنا الأول أن نقدس حاجة الفقير قبل احتياجاتنا. بذلك نكون غير غاشين مخادعين في وصية الله. لهذا السبب أعتبر السيد فلسي الأرملة تقدمة عظيمة، لأنها مست حاجة تلك التي أعطتهما، فقد أعطت فعلاً كل معيشتها التي كانت عبارة عن هذين الفلسين.

    ومع ذلك لم يكتف الرسول بالقول "ليس لي ذهب أو فضة، لكنه أضاف، ولكن الذي لي فإياه أعطيك" (أع 3: 6). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). معلماً بذلك أنه يلزم أن نعطي للمحتاجين مما لنا، سواء أكان شيئا مادياً أو غير مادي وأنه يلزم أن ننظر إلى ما نملكه أنه ليس ملكية شخصية، بل كأنه ملكية مشتركة. وأنه يلزم لمن يعطي أن يفكر ثم يتدبر قائلاً: "وأي شيء لك لم تأخذه" (1كو4: 7).

    بهذا الفكر أيضاً كان بطرس الرسول نفسه يحذر البعض حينما كتب: "ليكن كل واحد بحسب ما أخذ موهبة يخدم بها بعضكم بعضاً كوكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله المتنوعة. إن كان يتكلم أحد فكأقوال الله. وإن كان يخدم أحد فكأنه من قوة يمنحها الله" (1بط4: 10- 11).


*
تابع*



​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2011)

*4- دروس من الرجل الأعرج*


    إن دروساً كثيرة يعطينا إياها ذلك الرجل الأعرج ألا يجب أن نتعمق في الدراسة أكثر؟ إن الرجل الأعرج لا يدعني أصمت.. حينما دخل إلى الهيكل وهو يجري ويقفز، يجذب فكري إلى التأمل الروحاني العميق لأن الأحداث التي وقعت تحتوي في ذاتها على غنى الحكمة المستتر الذي يفوق كل فهم. ومن يفحصها- ما أستطاع إلى ذلك سبيلاً- تصبح أفكاره كلها أسيرة لطاعة المسيح كما يقول بولس الرسول: "ومستأسرين كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح (2كو10: 5).

    ويعتبر ذلك الرجل الأعرج، في الواقع، صورة لكل البشرية، للكنيسة التي أجتمعت وإنفصلت من بين الأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله، أولئك الذين لا رجاء لهم "1تس4: 13" كما هو مكتوب. فبينما كانت ميته أحياها المسيح الذي بموته كسر ذاك الذي كان له سلطان الموت. فبينما كانت مشلولة من ناحية أعمال البر وعاجزة تماماً عن المشي كأنها مسمرة وموثقة بالسلاسل، بعبادة الأوثان وعادات القدماء، وكانت كإمرأة نجسة تقف خارج الهيكل أقامها الرسل القديسون إذ مدوا إليها يد التعليم. لم يعطوها ذهباً أو فضة، وكان فمها مفتوحاً فأمتلأت عجباً..

    أن الرسل فتحوا لها باب الجميل على آخره، الذي هو يسوع. مزين "وأبرع جمالاً من بني البشر"، كما يقول النبي عنه، يجعل المؤمنون يدخلون، دخولهم كما من باب، حتى إلى معرفة ذاته ومعرفة أبيه، صارخاً أيضاً في الأناجيل: "أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى" يو10: 9.   ولننظر كيف كان بطرس ويوحنا والرسل الآخرين أقاموا الكنيسة على مثال هذا الأعرج: كانت الكنيسة قديماً تعرج بنفس الطريقة فيما يختص بمعرفة الله، ومن بطن أمها كانت مشلولة بالخطية بسبب تعدي آدم وحواء، وكانت تقول: "هأنذا بالإثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي" مز51: 5".

    ماذا قال لهم إذن بطرس ويوحنا حينما كانت تعرج ومع ذلك كانت تطلب أن تأخذ صدقة؟ قالا: "أنظر إلينا" أع3: 4 فيما يختص بالتعليم والصحة التي تتدفق منها، والاستقامة الجديدة، يقول الرسل القديسون، يكفيك فقط أن تنظري إلينا، نحن بالحقيقة الذين بعد أن تركنا كل شيء وبعد أن حملنا الصليب قد تبعنا المشرع، المسيح، الذي كان يقول لنا بطريقة سامية جداً تليق بالله: "قوموا ننطلق من ههنا" يو14: 31، في الوقت الذي كنا فيه مثقلين بالنعاس وأغرقنا في نوم عميق،وكنا هكذا منحنين إلى الأرض، كان السيد له المجد يستعد للآلام الخلاصية.


*تابع

*

​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2011)

5- أمسكه بيده اليمنى وأقامه

    كان الرب يسوع المسيح يعرف أن له إصعاد كل الناس إلى السماء معه. لذلك كان يقول أيضاً: "وأنا ان ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليّ الجميع" يو12: 32.

    أيتها العرجاء: أتركي إذن، أمام التقوى، الفضة والذهب: الأصنام وعبادات الأمم، لأن أصنام الأمم هي من الفضة والذهب وهي أعمال أيدي البشر. إن لك رجلين ولا تستطيعين المشي، وفي الحال سوف تتخلصين من الشلل والجمود. تتخلصين من تلك الأصنام الجامدة المشلولة.

    أتركي محبة المال التي هي بالحقيقة أصل لكل الشرور 1تي6: 10. وهكذا باسم يسوع الناصري قم وأمشي" أع3: 6.

    يقول الكتاب: "ثم بعد هذه الكلمات أمسكه بيده اليمنى وأقامه" أع3: 7.

    ما كانت الكنيسة لتستطيع أن تعمل عملا مستقيما يؤدى إلى الفضيلة إن لم يكن الرسل القديسون بتعاليمهم قد شددوا قوتها اليمينية الطبيعية وأصلحوها بما حبوها من الأيدى. يقول (ففى الحال تشددت رجلاه وكعباه) أع 3: 7.

    قامت أقدامها على صخرة الإيمان فثبتت خطواتها كما يقول داود النبى (وأصعدنى من جب الهلاك من طين الحمأة وأنام صخرة رجلى، ثبت خطواتى) مز 40: 2.

    لم تثبت خطواتها فحسب بل كانت تقفز متهللة بالأفكار الإلهية ودخلت مع الرسل إلى الهيكل عاكفة على التأملات العميقة المقدسة التي لا يعرفها الكثيرون.   منذ ذلك الحين والأمر بالعكس فالكنيسة هي التي تتشبث بالرسل إذ يصعب عليها أن تبتعد أو تنفصل عنهم، بدلا من ان يكون الرسل هم الذين يمسكون بها..




 
    6- السير



    يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الرجل الإعرج الذي كان يرمز إلى الكنيسة التي انفصلت عن الأمم: (وبينما كان الرجل الأعرج الذي شفى متمسكا ببطرس ويوحنا تراكض إليهم جميع الشعب إلى الرواق الذي يقال له رواق سليمان وهم مندهشون) أع 3: 11.


@@@
*كيف لا نعجب من المعجزة؟!*
@@@


    كيف تسير مع الرسل تلك التي كانت فيما مضى ملقاة محتاجة إلى من يقيمها؟!

    وذلك انها امتلأت من غنى الحكمة والتأمل لأن هذه هي الفكرة المقصودة بباب سليمان الذي كتب عنه:

    (وأعطى الله سليمان حكمة وفهما كثيرا جدا ورحمة قلب كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر. وفاقت حكمة سليمان حكمة جميع بنى الشرق وكل حكمة مصر. وكان أحكم من جميع الناس) 1 مل 4: 29 – 31

    فضلا عن ذلك فإن سليمان هذا كان يرمز مقدما إلى المسيح، سليمان الحقيقى، لأن كلمة سليمان معناها رجل السلام، والمسيح هو سلامنا (أف 2: 14)، كما يقول بولس الرسول: (وأما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله) 1 كو 1: 24.

    (المدخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم) كو 2: 3.

    فبعد أن كانت الكنيسة فيما مضى عاجزة عن السير أثرت وابتهجت بهذه الخيرات، بسيرها مع الرسل. هذا ما نستطيع أن نراه في بابنا (باب الجميل)

    أكان مستطاعا للوثنيين أن يصنعوا بفلسفتهم شيئا عظيما كهذا في بوابتهم الموقرة في أثينا؟!   هل أقاموا مثل مثل هذا الرجل الأعرج، أمام بصر وسمع الناس؟ أبدا، لأنه لم يكن بينهم الإله الواحد الوحيد الحقيقى، وأيضا لم يكن لديهم الأستعداد والقوة ليقولوا كلمة مثل هذه: (بأسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى قم وأمش) 1 ع 3: 6.


    7- الصعود إلى الهيكل



    بعد أن سمعنا هذا التعليم، يقول القديس ساويرس:

    يبدو لى أنكم لا تملون أبدا، ومع ذلك فقد يحزن البعض انى بكلماتى أطلت فترة الصوم (المقصود بالصوم هنا هو صوم ذلك اليوم الذي ألقى فيه هذا المقال. ويبدو أن هذا المقال لم يعثر عليه إلا مختصراً) أما أنا فأقول مثل بولس الرسول: (لأنه أن كنت احزنكم أنا. فمن هو الذي يفرحنى إلا الذي أحزنته) 2 كو 2: 2.

    هذا ما قصدت إليه بالضبط إذ أطلت المقال، حتى ينتهى الجزء الأكبر من النهار ولا أكذب الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول: (وصعد بطرس ويوحنا معا إلى الهيكل في ساعة الصلاة التاسعة) أع 3: 1.

    الواقع أنهم كانوا يصعدون. أكانوا ينزلون؟!

    يقول الآب القديس

    أما أنت فتطلب منا أن نعظ بعكس ما نفعل وأن نقرر ونبين ما هو ضد الواقع.

    ألا تعرف أن اليوم الحاضر يجعلنا نعد بأن نصوم ونصلى ونطعم المسيح الجائع الذي يقف باستمرار بالقرب من الأبواب المقدسة؟

    لماذا إذا نترك جانبا ما يلهمنا به هذا اليوم ونهتم بما هو غريب عنه؟ بالمأكولات والمائدة المليئة بالدسم، ما لا يليق بالصوم.

    متى تكون سامعا هادئا ومحبا لكلماتى؟ لأنه إذا كنت في أيام الأعياد تنتبه إلى الأطعمة وشراهة البطن، وفي نفس الوقت الذي فيه تأتى إلى الكنيسة تتعجل العودة حالا إلى بيتك، بينما تنظر إلى هذا اليوم كأنه سنة، فمتى أكلمك، قل لى، أو متى تطعم روحك الجائعة، طالما تتذمر دائما وتلقى باللائمة في كل شئ.

    إنى لأعرف أن لكل عمل وقتا مناسبا ويلزمنى ضرورة أن أقول لمن في العيد كيف يليق به أن يعيد، حتى يكون موضوع العيد موضوع تأمل بالنسبة له وحتى يتحدث بالأقوال المتعلقة بالعيد على المائدة.

    لا ينبغى إذ يتلذذ بالأطعمة أن يسلم نفسه للأغانى والسكر والضحك الغاش.   فقد أمرنا الله فعلا أن نتهلل برعدة: (أعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة) مز 2: 11.

    كما أمرنا ألا تكون روحنا أبدا خالية من خوفه تعالى ومن ذكره، بل نتمسك بهذه المشاعر ونضبط ذلك الاندفاع الذي يقود إلى الخطية.

    أين رأيت قائدا في المعركة يكتفى بالحديث أمام جنوده حول نظريات الأستعداد الحربى في الوقت الذي يجب عليه فيه أن يحث الجنود على القتال ويخوض المعركة معهم قبل أن تحيق بهم الهزيمة؟

    أو أين رأيت مرشدا يعطى تدريبات رياضية بعد أن يكون البطل قد خسر إكليله؟

    أو أين رأيت من يلقى خطبة عن العيد بعد العيد؟

    ان الذي أخذ على عاتقه أن يزيل الخطر الذي يتأتى من الانغماس في اللذات فقبل أن يحين العيد، عليه أن يجهد نفسه بخصوص الكلمات والأفكار الإلهية لكى تطهرها مقدماً.





     7- الصعود إلى الهيكل



    بعد أن سمعنا هذا التعليم، يقول القديس ساويرس:

    يبدو لى أنكم لا تملون أبدا، ومع ذلك فقد يحزن البعض انى بكلماتى أطلت فترة الصوم (المقصود بالصوم هنا هو صوم ذلك اليوم الذي ألقى فيه هذا المقال. ويبدو أن هذا المقال لم يعثر عليه إلا مختصراً) أما أنا فأقول مثل بولس الرسول: (لأنه أن كنت احزنكم أنا. فمن هو الذي يفرحنى إلا الذي أحزنته) 2 كو 2: 2.

    هذا ما قصدت إليه بالضبط إذ أطلت المقال، حتى ينتهى الجزء الأكبر من النهار ولا أكذب الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول: (وصعد بطرس ويوحنا معا إلى الهيكل في ساعة الصلاة التاسعة) أع 3: 1.

    الواقع أنهم كانوا يصعدون. أكانوا ينزلون؟!

    يقول الآب القديس

    أما أنت فتطلب منا أن نعظ بعكس ما نفعل وأن نقرر ونبين ما هو ضد الواقع.

    ألا تعرف أن اليوم الحاضر يجعلنا نعد بأن نصوم ونصلى ونطعم المسيح الجائع الذي يقف باستمرار بالقرب من الأبواب المقدسة؟

    لماذا إذا نترك جانبا ما يلهمنا به هذا اليوم ونهتم بما هو غريب عنه؟ بالمأكولات والمائدة المليئة بالدسم، ما لا يليق بالصوم.

    متى تكون سامعا هادئا ومحبا لكلماتى؟ لأنه إذا كنت في أيام الأعياد تنتبه إلى الأطعمة وشراهة البطن، وفي نفس الوقت الذي فيه تأتى إلى الكنيسة تتعجل العودة حالا إلى بيتك، بينما تنظر إلى هذا اليوم كأنه سنة، فمتى أكلمك، قل لى، أو متى تطعم روحك الجائعة، طالما تتذمر دائما وتلقى باللائمة في كل شئ.

    إنى لأعرف أن لكل عمل وقتا مناسبا ويلزمنى ضرورة أن أقول لمن في العيد كيف يليق به أن يعيد، حتى يكون موضوع العيد موضوع تأمل بالنسبة له وحتى يتحدث بالأقوال المتعلقة بالعيد على المائدة.

    لا ينبغى إذ يتلذذ بالأطعمة أن يسلم نفسه للأغانى والسكر والضحك الغاش. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فقد أمرنا الله فعلا أن نتهلل برعدة: (أعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة) مز 2: 11.

    كما أمرنا ألا تكون روحنا أبدا خالية من خوفه تعالى ومن ذكره، بل نتمسك بهذه المشاعر ونضبط ذلك الاندفاع الذي يقود إلى الخطية.

    أين رأيت قائدا في المعركة يكتفى بالحديث أمام جنوده حول نظريات الأستعداد الحربى في الوقت الذي يجب عليه فيه أن يحث الجنود على القتال ويخوض المعركة معهم قبل أن تحيق بهم الهزيمة؟

    أو أين رأيت مرشدا يعطى تدريبات رياضية بعد أن يكون البطل قد خسر إكليله؟

    أو أين رأيت من يلقى خطبة عن العيد بعد العيد؟

    ان الذي أخذ على عاتقه أن يزيل الخطر الذي يتأتى من الانغماس في اللذات فقبل أن يحين العيد، عليه أن يجهد نفسه بخصوص الكلمات والأفكار الإلهية لكى تطهرها مقدماً.

@@@@

منقول 
من 

الأنبا تكلا

@@@@



​


----------

